# a housie and being ashamed?!



## Tanner

So here is the story. traveled, hitched, hopped, squatted blah blah blah. Then this winter i did something different. I went to Cali and did the harvest and made some good money. I didn't really know where to go after that so i just hitched to my home state and town. I had a good chunk of change so i decided to rent a room. So now i am living in a back room of an apartment. i bought a laptop and a newish banjo. Its cool and all but i really feel like a shit head for getting a place. like im selling out or something..... but then again its kinda nice having a place. i still dumpster my food, but then again i do buy groceries now and then. been living here for about a month and a week. Its weird. i guess i just need to get used to it. Any of you had this problem before?


----------



## MrD

time to cash in them punk points. 



on a serious note, when I got back to my home town this past winter and started school it was a huge culture shock. I still do not know how to interact with "regular" people. I think it takes allot of getting used to for most of us. Its an entire other world from what I was used to.


----------



## Gudj

Well I guess this is growing up dah na nananana dah na nanana dah nananana dah nananana


----------



## CXR1037

Jesus christ, do what you want to do and be happy. The kids who talk shit on people with jobs and houses are fucking morons.


----------



## Gudj

I mean no disrespect, do what you do. Staying on the road (or crusty or punk for that matter) after you fall out of love with it is a bad idea.


----------



## Alaska

Dude, don't worry about it. We go on with life. Do what ya wanna/gotta do. Take the knowledge you have and apply to it to your new life. It doesn't matter. It really doesn't. 

Either way, yer a fucking oogle...


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

no regrets dude, i was doing pretty much the same thing this winter. everyone can suck it. being a slave to the road is the same as being a slave to the state. do what thou wilt and define freedom and punk and being gnar for yourself. dont sweat this shit bro.


----------



## Alaska

Probably one the most west-coast posts I've seen on here. Bravo.


----------



## RideMoreTrains

it does not really matter.

i have taken long hiatuses with traveling and settled down. nothing wrong with it and i think its even necessary. being on the road or a 'squatter', bum, etc. takes a toll. i like to get off the road just to unwind. i do my unwinding in Kentucky. i got a little place on my bros farm and in exchange for the property work for him part of the year, and travel the rest. my body just can't handle life on the road year around anymore too. i like to travel and i also like life OFF the road too. the anarchists wont like to hear this but i like working. we all get the itch to travel when were off the road but why can't you enjoy both worlds? you don't have to feel obligated to be on the road or feel bad for settling down. we don't stay 19 forever.


----------



## augi

dude the kids who talk shit on us kids who need a break no matter how long or short are oogles and street rat home bums, who never been no where at all. i got a little girl nowand i'm proud to be living inside and have a little spare cash. NO CASH MUDDA CHUKKAS!! so ya dude u aren't breaking any sacred rules or codes in some secret society for street kids


----------



## RnJ

Yeah, I've never left home for very long, but after 8 months of travel I found I just had to get to it. Except that I never totally did get use to what I left behind. Hence I am in a different city, in a smaller space, and doing life differently. Nonetheless, I am renting in a rooming house and attending university of my own will. Just make sure you do as another poster said, use what you learned to make sure that the domestic life is meaningful and rich. Props to you, man.


----------



## Monkeywrench

Tanner, I did the same shit in Richmond. Now I'm here, paying rent, still dumpstering, turning into the housed up dirty kid that everyone's using like a Hyatt. You need me to come out to Utah and rage it?


----------



## Heron

CXR1037 said:


> Jesus christ, do what you want to do and be happy. The kids who talk shit on people with jobs and houses are fucking morons.


 
yas. anyone who'd begrudge you for that is dumb anyway and if you're comfortable with it, what else do ya need? if yer not comfortable with it, do sth else!


----------



## Uncle Mom

I house up every winter. Not ashamed, just smart. Too old and tired for winter. If you're ashamed of living in a house then you must be really self-conscious. Nothing wrong with it at all. Who else is going to let me sleep on their floor/take showers/chk my email.... HOUSIES!!!!! THANK YOU FOR WHAT YOU FOLKS DO!!!!!


----------



## Beegod Santana

A few years ago it seemed like there was always at least one of my traveling friends posted up in some traveler city (pdx, nola, philly, ect..) who's place we'd blow up with sleeping bags and dogs until the lease wore out or we got evicted. We all kinda took turns being the one holding down a job and lease. The idea that posting up is something to be ashamed of is ridiculous. Being able to generate the income to post up takes a lot more effort then spange, drink, repeat.


----------



## FawnDroke

Why would anyone be ashamed of being able to pick themselves off the streets and actually work and earn the shit they get?

I traveled all last summer and spent this winter in fucking Avon Colorado, you know - the ritzy ass ski town? I was surrounded by rich fuckers who disrespected me everyday just because I looked weird to them. I couldn't get a fucking job because I had too many facial piercings, dreads, and tattoos. And my guy had to cut his dreads off just so he was able to get a job.

But now since we put ourselves through that we are able to buy ourselves over 20 acres of land in Oregon so we can live the rest of our lives outside of society. 

There is nothing wrong with earning shit.
Too many traveling kids expect to just be given things from society, and that's not how it works.


----------



## quagRZ

Theres nothing wrong with a little work here and there, it allows you to gain cool things like i don't know a banjo.. congrats on the banjo


----------



## rusty

Uncle Mom said:


> I house up every winter. Not ashamed, just smart. Too old and tired for winter. If you're ashamed of living in a house then you must be really self-conscious. Nothing wrong with it at all. Who else is going to let me sleep on their floor/take showers/chk my email.... HOUSIES!!!!! THANK YOU FOR WHAT YOU FOLKS DO!!!!!



so true, i met some amazing people in my travels. people who've done it all and are giving back. if you've got a roof over your head and your bored house some travelin kids


----------



## Riot

It's fine. Do what feels right for you. No need to be ashamed =)


----------



## stove

You're a fucking pussy, stay on the road or get the fuck out of the way. Real punx never house-up! I wanna be buried under I90 somewhere so I'm ALWAYS on the goddamn road!


----------



## liz79

stove said:


> You're a fucking pussy, stay on the road or get the fuck out of the way. Real punx never house-up! I wanna be buried under I90 somewhere so I'm ALWAYS on the goddamn road!


 
thats the shit that no one wants to hear, the kind of shit that makes people feel like crap for being housed up. just because youre housed up doesnt make it wrong, its not like youre gonna turn into yuppie scum or anything. being housed up helps you to stay sane sometimes. i know i would go crazy if i lived my entire life on the road. do what you think is right, if you want to be housed up then go for it, if you want to go out on the road then do it, just remember you can always go back to doing one or the other if you feel the need to do so.


----------



## Earth

Very good Liz!! Yeah, folks need to do what's right for them and fuck those who judge other's for their way of living, as the CRASS model of Anarchy was to do what you want to do, be who you want to be - as long as no one or nothing is being harmed / hurt in anyway... To an extent, I still live by this motto, to an extent I don't. I had to end a very dysfunctional situation with someone who ONLY wanted to be on the road, and just freeload... That's fine, that's her choice - and G-d Bless Her - but she had no right telling me that my way of living was wrong. Yeah, I may (on the outside) appear to live in a house, but it's a recording studio, somthing I've spent the last 35 years dreaming about and aquiring everything I needed to make it happen, including - gasp - a structure to house it - and a straight job to keep it (and the gallery) up and running. While it's been dormant for almost 8 years now (with the exception of jump starting it earlier this year) my studio is my life, and without it I could never be who I am...

So, to the person who's un-sure of being off the road: You need to do what your heart tells you to do, and fuck everybody else.


----------



## stove

Ah dude I was just bein sarcastic, there's nothing wrong with being housed up. I guess it didn't translate well across the 'Web...


----------



## liz79

thats the kind of thing you might want to actually let people know youre joking about, otherwise everyone will take it the wrong way. =/


----------



## Mike Nobody

Having been homeless before (not something I want to repeat), I don't give a fuck if someone thinks having a roof over your head is bad somehow. They can blow me. I've been gradually trying to assemble a little home studio to record in here, which is tough cuz it's an apartment. Well, an old motel converted into apartments anyway. If I ever get the resources to do so, I'd buy a house in a heartbeat so I wouldn't have to deal with keeping the noise down as much. A little farmhouse out in the middle of nowhere would probably be perfect. I'll save the travel adventuring for the tours.


----------



## Beegod Santana

stove said:


> You're a fucking pussy, stay on the road or get the fuck out of the way. Real punx never house-up! I wanna be buried under I90 somewhere so I'm ALWAYS on the goddamn road!



Whatever poser. REAL PUNX drown themselves in freshy concrete on Haight and Cole. ScumFuc street kid 4 life!


----------



## Mouse

CXR1037 said:


> Jesus christ, do what you want to do and be happy. The kids who talk shit on people with jobs and houses are fucking morons.


 

omg thank you for saying this. So tired of people limiting themselves because of what they think other may judge them as... it's simply not punk rock to think that way, damn it!


----------



## Xavierr

There's no shame in it. Most of us have probably had apartments at some point. I hate when people try to talk to groups of us or me when im travelin acting like they're livin on the streets of that city to because they think thats the only way to get respect. If youre a chill/fun person idc if yer a housie you can hang out lol


----------



## Cardboard

Probably 90% of the crusty traveller kids I have known, still end up housed up at least once a month, if not more. They are all piled in at a friends place, or leaching off of some contact they got at a bar... Just remember that now is your opportunity to give back, and if you have money and a place, dont be selfish with it. You have a kitchen, make FnB, you have a shower, invite street kids over for a beer and a shower. If people make fun of you for being a "housie", chances are they are just making some bullshit to feel better about their own shitty lives. I live in a fucking luxury apartment right now, in a quiet village in the Sierra Nevadas. I have fucking marble floors. I have a Jacuzzi. Any of you want to say I am not punk enough, hitch hike your happy ass to Spain and show me how hardcore you are.
Really though, this reminds me of an episode of the sarah silverman show I saw some years back, try to find it if you can. Sarah decides to be a bum, because some old guy at the park tells her how great the life is. In the end, he admits that lying to himself everyday was the only way he could stay alive. I could really relate after quite some years of hobo travel...


----------



## Xavierr

Cardboard said:


> I have fucking marble floors. I have a Jacuzzi.quote]



I'm on my way brother! JACUZZI PARTY


----------



## acrata4ever

banjos banjos always banjos theres banjos in the dumpsters http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApjGk-ZR8kk just look!


----------



## Vonuist

I'm living in a house right now, it came with the job. I'm quite looking forward to being warm this winter and running water has still got months of novelty value left in it. I was in a cave before this and hope to be buying a boat with the proceeds of this job.
It's all part of the adventure.


----------



## iamwhatiam

hell no...i don't pay rent and i can grow my own pot for when i do hit the road again.....sounds good to me


----------



## Cardboard

Ok, so, honest question for people who feel house guilt, or street kid pride, or whatever this shit is all about...
If someone is a real squatter (i.e. someone who is illegally occupying a house) as say, compared to some sort of fashion squatter, who squats their mom's basement, does said "true squatter" lose punk points for being a housie? I mean, beside land squats where people are camping, doesnt one _have to_ more or less be a housie to be a squatter? And isnt this forum about people who do just that? Maybe I am confused by the name, but "squat" the planet doesnt sounds like the name of a forum for people that are against living in houses...
"Hey, look at the housie over there, squatting that house! Fucking house, your not a _real_ punk!"
"Yeah, next thing you know, you're going to _work_ like a real fucking oogle, and fix the plumbing. Soon as you know it you'll be showering!"


----------



## mandapocalypse

I've been housed up, started a super DIY self sustainable punk house in a town where there isn't much happening for the punk/diy lifestyle. Birmingham fucking Alabama. What the fuck. It's challenging, which is what I like... But I've been here for holy shit, 9 months now. My wander lust is aching really bad!

I just get mad anxiety and this overwhelming sense to leave, constantly. Every time I see/hear a train or see someone flying a sign or someone busking downtown I get a little nostalgic.

The thing is, is at any point I can choose to leave. Right now I know this is the best thing for me. Gotta' do whats best for you!


----------



## Hobacalypse

Mouse said:


> omg thank you for saying this. So tired of people limiting themselves because of what they think other may judge them as... it's simply not punk rock to think that way, damn it!


Sometimes it takes more then just yourself to be happy, Everyone has thier own personal obligations to fulfill that willenhance there life, personally i couldn't give two shits about anything when i have good friends and family with me,.... However when you do get great minds together in a constructive building enviroment thier views will change to wider topics.


----------



## xACABx

Fuck what anyone says about you being a "housie". If you're happier this way then that's what counts. Don't worry about it buddy.


----------



## Hobacalypse

Just don't let it take complete copntrol of your life, Seperate your livelihood into different sections so that you can experience it all.

For the past month i've been a homebum oogle, My first time and it fuckin' sucks, I just sit around and drink beers while i watch these kids read comics and do nothin' No music no journals no writing nothin' just plain old ooglin whatev's though 1 month aint all that much time unless i'm about to die.


----------



## codeth

ive been settled down for a little while now. staying with one of my buddies and his family renting out the attic. its pretty great. used to sleep in a car in there garage on rainy shitty nights before they knew me more haha was good times. still is. their good people.


----------



## trash diver

To each his own.when we judge people,we create a distinction between our selves and them,its easy to dislike a person because they are different. remember natzi germany?


----------



## Shulseee

Tanner said:


> So here is the story. traveled, hitched, hopped, squatted blah blah blah. Then this winter i did something different. I went to Cali and did the harvest and made some good money. I didn't really know where to go after that so i just hitched to my home state and town. I had a good chunk of change so i decided to rent a room. So now i am living in a back room of an apartment. i bought a laptop and a newish banjo. Its cool and all but i really feel like a shit head for getting a place. like im selling out or something..... but then again its kinda nice having a place. i still dumpster my food, but then again i do buy groceries now and then. been living here for about a month and a week. Its weird. i guess i just need to get used to it. Any of you had this problem before?


I'm a cali guy myself, and housing it isn't always a bad thing. Sometimes you just need a place to sleep on the regular. My question for you is this: How's a guy like myself find harvest work? Haven't had any chances out here for harvest, but i would love to do it. It'd be nice to pick up cash like that.


----------



## ftcollinsanarcho

fuck.. do what you want. if your happy, well then.. if your not- then TRAVEL ON.
seems to me that you are not bothering anyone with your housie(ness) and everyone needs a break sometimes


----------



## 40 Hands

Thats what my friend did for a while pretty much. And then he ran into his ex whom was rubber tramping and their house and car situation was punk as fuck, not what i would do but ya know its whatever they wanna do so fuck it. Either or, swirly got poped in San diego for a PA warrant, needless to say he doesnt have his house anymore


----------



## jake4569

I have yet to travel or leave the confines of my home.. mainly i just want some decent gear, i want a good tent that dosn't leak water and a decent sleeping roll then i think i'll be off. One of the main reasons i really want to do this is cause i just hate how when i have a job all my taxes go to bombing middle eastern children.. but i mean im just one person and just me not contributing to the IMF isn't gonna stop shit so idk man i can't really say shit cause i never even done this shit before. I just hate contributing to the war machine. Live a life with luxuries but at what cost? Still you gotta do what you gotta do like i said i cant judge caused im housed up


----------

